# Range Rover Evoque. Am I mad ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I at the moment am running two cars.. My beloved Jaguar XFS.....








And the Rav 4









Since buying the Rav I have hardly used the Jag.. The rav is a top range T180 model with a massive specification and is just a great car.. The only thing it lacks is an automatic transmission which is now becoming an issue as My wifes disability means She is sometime struggling with the clutch pedal in the Rav..
The Jag of course is an Automatic but The Wife will not drive it as She says its just to big and awkward to park .. Plus She feels I will go crackers when She scuffs those 20 inch wheels (She does have a point here )

So Im thinking of selling both of the above cars and going for a high spec 2.2 Diesel Range Rover Evoque...
I just cant make up My mind if I have lost the plot as I love the Jag but I am not using it hardly at all..

Answers on a postcard please ...

Edited to add that occasionally I use the 4WD ability of the Rav to tow the jet-ski up the slippery slipway and living on the East coast of Scotland means the 4WD is desirable if We have another winter like the last two ......


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

The evoque is awesome. Do it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

:lol:
You really dont keep your cars to long eh Chuck 

Mate im loving the Jag! I do want one of these for the next car, toss up between that and another 335d from what i have now, or maybe a 535d.

I like the power!:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very capable 4x4.
Luxurious Saloon.

Evoque could just be both in 1. Certainly makes sense.


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Not knowing anything about your financial status but..........

Sell the Rav and get the Evoque

then...

Sell the XFS and get the XJ Supersport......


Buy a Chevrolet Matiz for the Missus 

.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

For the last few weeks on the way home (m53) ive seen a motorcade of 5 or 6 - they look awesome.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

get the evoque!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

amiller said:


> Very capable 4x4.
> Luxurious Saloon.
> 
> Evoque could just be both in 1. Certainly makes sense.


what he said. :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im not convinced tbh by the evoque, why not sell both and get a proper RR?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> :lol:
> You really dont keep your cars to long eh Chuck
> 
> Mate im loving the Jag! I do want one of these for the next car, toss up between that and another 335d from what i have now, or maybe a 535d.
> ...


Mark. You should buy My one ... It has a Spires remap It has 305 BHP and 675 NM of torque !! Plus fantastic and I genuinely do mean fantastic MPG ! Mate whatever just drive one before you buy another BM........


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

not sure if I like this one or not

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...ange-rover-evoque-teased-by-project-kahn.html


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Get the evoque!!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> im not convinced tbh by the evoque, why not sell both and get a proper RR?


Right this may sound strange but its how it is .. Wifey will not drive the Jag as She says it is to big... She will happily drive the Rav but is struggling with the gears or the clutch to be exact..
The high driving position of the Rav and the ability to see all four corners of the car gives Her the confidence to happily drive it. Despite it has no reverse sensors or reverse camera. (The XF has both)
We are doing a high mileage in the Rav and getting 40+ MPG.
A full size RR would not only be just that bit to large but the MPG on those is woefull So it has to be something like the Evoque ..
The MPG figures are astounding.. OK I know no car will do the official MPG figures but it wont be that far off say - 20%....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Cadillacman said:


> Not knowing anything about your financial status but..........
> 
> Sell the Rav and get the Evoque
> 
> ...


No .. Not that well heeled Mate ......


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Evoque is nice, but compared to your Jag I'm going to have to say no!

How about a px for an automatic Rav 4 or similar?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm okay i see your point,you have to remember the evoque has a small rear window probably smaller than the rav tbh..

X3/X5? im just coming out with other suggestions here tbh...Audi Q5?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

millns84 said:


> The Evoque is nice, but compared to your Jag I'm going to have to say no!
> 
> How about a px for an automatic Rav 4 or similar?


This would mean a post 10 plate Rav for it to be a diesel.. The T80 is not available in automatic form. It would have to be a much lower spec car altogether. Also a sunroof (standard on the T180) that I love is not an option on the later cars .. Plus a top spec Rav even in the far lesser spec than Our T180 is still north side of 30K......
All of the earlier Automatic Ravs were either petrol or lower spec Diesels ....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Would the spec level be that important if it's primarily for your wife? Afterall, you've said you're not using your Jag much so you've always got that for luxury.

How about similar 4x4's like a CRV or Freelander?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm okay i see your point,you have to remember the evoque has a small rear window probably smaller than the rav tbh..
> 
> X3/X5? im just coming out with other suggestions here tbh...Audi Q5?


I love the Q7 !! But not the Q5 and definitely not the X3... All great cars with a decent reputation and good reliability. But I guess I'm looking for something with the kerbside appeal of the XF and the all round ability of the Rav..

Of course the Evoque has that slim rear window but I think the high driving position will be enough. The other problem with parking the XF of course is those huge 20 inch wheels with the 35 series tyres .. As above My wife says and She is correct that it will be a bad day for Me when She scuffs them .....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Would the spec level be that important if it's primarily for your wife? Afterall, you've said you're not using your Jag much so you've always got that for luxury.
> 
> How about similar 4x4's like a CRV or Freelander?


Well this is why I am questioning My sanity !! Yes its would be a sacrifice to give up the XF. but in a crazy way something like the new Evoque and I would be going for high spec one would hopefully fill the gap.. The CRV is a brilliant car and was a car We looked at hard and long before We bought the Rav But.. Its a little dull and while very practical would leave Me wanting something better IE Evoque.. Plus again the CRV in Automatic Diesel form has to be circa 10 plate onwards and even used will cost around 30K as they hold their values very well ..


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Tried a BMW X6 ? I had one for a while. Quite liked it...


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

mate i think you need to look more closely at the honda crv my OH dad has just bought a top spec 2.2 diesel on a 61 plate (when released in sepetember) for 18k


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate 4x4's with a passion but have to admit the Evoque looks really good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Mark. You should buy My one ... It has a Spires remap It has 305 BHP and 675 NM of torque !! Plus fantastic and I genuinely do mean fantastic MPG ! Mate whatever just drive one before you buy another BM........


Those figures are good mate tbh, my 335 is currently 350bhp and 700newton metres. With the Jag being bigger than the 335 they are good figures mate i must admit.:thumb:. MPG on my car is ok but it could be better i think, probably i keep my foot welded to the pedal:lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

tom-coupe said:


> mate i think you need to look more closely at the honda crv my OH dad has just bought a top spec 2.2 diesel on a 61 plate (when released in sepetember) for 18k


Ask Him to order Me one Mate I will pay within the hour By Paypal gift ....

A fairly basic one is well over 25K and that's without any fancy bits like Navigation and so on ... 3 and four Year old ones are making 17K ..........


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

If your missus is worried about kerbing the jag's alloys, does that mean she wont be bothered with the Evoque?

Just a thought.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Those figures are good mate tbh, my 335 is currently 350bhp and 700newton metres. With the Jag being bigger than the 335 they are good figures mate i must admit.:thumb:. MPG on my car is ok but it could be better i think, probably i keep my foot welded to the pedal:lol:


The Spires map is Jaguar approved or so I'm told .. So its a fairly modest upgrade I think.. Standard BHP for the S engine in My car is 275. So only up by 30. Torque again is not up by that much but the car really does move !! To be honest I don't drive it that hard anyway !

I feel sure that once the cars pass 3 Years old they will be getting very highly tuned but at the moment it seems that most folk don't want to risk thier warranties by having an unapproved Re map ??

Standard the XFS will get to 60 in 5.9 secs.. Not slow Me thinks.. The ride even on 20 inch rims is absolutely superb, Honestly Mark get a good long test drive .. I assure You will not be dissapointed !!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

centenary said:


> If your missus is worried about kerbing the jag's alloys, does that mean she wont be bothered with the Evoque?
> 
> Just a thought.


The rims and tyre profiles on the Evoque are completely different to the Jag Mate.. 20 inch rims with 35 series tyres do not make good with kerbs..

The Wheels on the Rav are 18 inch and to kerb them would be hard to do as the profiles are very much higher .


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

i no he has paid 18k for the top spec one. but come to think about it i dont know if that is including his trade in i dont think it is. he is on holiday till thurday but i can ask him when he gets back mate.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

centenary said:


> If your missus is worried about kerbing the jag's alloys, does that mean she wont be bothered with the Evoque?
> 
> Just a thought.


The wheels on the XF are 20 inch with very low profile tyres...









The wheels on the Rav are 18 inch with much higher profile tyre. The Evouque would come on similar wheels and tyres...










Kerbing the wheels on the Rav would be almost impossible Mate honest Where with the Jag it would be almost unavoidable ...

Cars like most 4WD do not come with the very low profile tyres unless You ask and pay for them.. We would not be specifying low profile tyres and big rims ...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the evoque alot, very nice cars!


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Skodaw said:


> For the last few weeks on the way home (m53) ive seen a motorcade of 5 or 6 - they look awesome.


Being fuel tested I think. Some of them seem to be LHD as well when I've seen them.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

No idea what it's like to drive, but the Evoque looks great!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Go for the Rangey, her in doors has one on order for her next company car. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

This might fit the bill if you can wait
jaguar-crossver-due-in-2014
Love the Evoque btw


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tommyzooom said:


> This might fit the bill if you can wait
> jaguar-crossver-due-in-2014
> Love the Evoque btw


looks very much like an audi q5/q7

i love the evoque.. in orange though.. its best in orange.. or white maybe..

not black.. hides the shape too much


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

You mad, the evoque is just another attempt to water down the Range Rover name. Should still only be 1 RaRo, the full fat model. The rest are just living on a badge.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> You mad, the evoque is just another attempt to water down the Range Rover name. Should still only be 1 RaRo, the full fat model. The rest are just living on a badge.


You need to read the thread Mate.. Not everyone wants to be running a full fat RR...... And only need the 4WD ability occasionally...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Do it, you will be able to sell it in twelve months for the same price, nearly free motoring.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Buy the Evoque :thumb:

Check out www.BabyRR.com forum for bits of info on the evoque


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

npinks said:


> Buy the Evoque :thumb:
> 
> Check out www.BabyRR.com forum for bits of info on the evoque


Thanks for that Mate .. Didn't realise there was a forum set up yet !!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Evoque seems to be going down a storm. But its four pot only so it out for me (even though our Defender is four pot!)

335d is a lot of fun. Over 400 miles on a tank, scares a lot of much showier kit.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Not understanding Your post on the 335 ???? How is it relevant ???


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Not understanding Your post on the 335 ???? How is it relevant ???


Nor Me? - RR Evoque = 4WD, Could replace both the Jag and RAV, 335D Could replace err none of the ones he has now?

And surely if Chuck wanted a fast diesel to replace a fast diesel he already has he would look at the new A6 3.0 Twin Turbo diesel with 315bhp?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

He mentions the 535 and 335d in the first page as options. The new A6 will be the same as almost all fast Audis - quick but poor handling and ride.
Edit - its Autobrite that mentions the BMs, not Chuck.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think he needs the 4x4 option though so a Quattro A6 would be the better bet over a 535.

The new A6 is supposed to have an amazing ride, some mags quoting it as being better than the new A8 for comfort.

Anyway - Yes go for the Evoque, great looking from the front and side, bit kit car from the rear though, panel gaps are huge.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I also like the Evoque. Just a shame it only comes with little engines.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah but big engined 4x4's are a pointless exercise anyhow ie. 4x4 Cayenne Turbo? WTF. if you want something fast just buy a real Porsche or for more room a large fast Estate, M5, RS6 etc.

I don't see the need for an Evoque with 300BHP, they have the RR Sport for that


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Agree that big power in an SUV is pointless but easily accessible, lazy torque is what you need and no four pot provides this. I had a new Freelander 2 loan car with the 190bhp diesel for two days. Went okay but it needed working hard, sounded grim and had a tiny powerband. A tdv6 would be great in an Evoque.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

My wifes one arrived today, looks very cool and it's very small - not too sure on the black yet, we have an option of a white one next month so might take it instead


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Chuck

After all that searching for the XF too!

I'm not convinced re the Evoque - my boss has driven a couple and he says they are very nice inside but visibility is not good due to the aggresive window rake - he also said rear visibility wasn't good - and you needed the parking camera/sensors.

I'd be tempted to keep the XF (bearing in mind you've got a great car there that has taken the depreciation hit esp. compared to the Evoque) and look at another small 4x4 for your good lady that is an automatic. My friend has the CR-V - its a 59 plate in dark grey - lovely car and I was impressed re the interior compared to our 02 Civic which is a bit on the 'tinny' side


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I read somewhere the evoque deprecation/value for the next year will be 94%, due to supply and demand, not bad 6% loss for 1 years ownership


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ If that's the case then that'd probably be less than the XF !!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Saw a black one yesterday - it did look pretty cool.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If she's worried about a 'big' Jag and worried about kerbing the wheels, what's she going to make of an Evoque and kerbing those wheels?

Sorry, sounds like you're trying to sell yourself a new car on the merits of making it easier for the wife, but it doesn't sound like it'll get any better for her at all?

Flog the Rav4, get one with an auto box and stick her in that and you run the Jag. Edit - just read that you can't get one for sensible money. What about a Kuga? Are they not depreciating like a Ford?


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

I looked at these myself not looking not long ago, but they do feel a bit like a womanly car. I do have a nose in them when passing on a motorway as I iust expect a women to be driving.

If you're going down that route, I'd rather have a RR Sport, Disco or FL2 over an evoque - but hey, who am I


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Psst, this is a 4 year old thread Seabiscuit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And he now has a fiesta van


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Couldn't you just change the Rav4 for an automatic version (minimal expense I would imagine) and keep the Jag for yourself?

(Don't know what happened here as I just saw the original thread date!)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> No idea what it's like to drive, but the Evoque looks great!


As above, looks wise :thumb: but no idea what they drive like. Id imagine the 4door is better for getting in and out of in car parks but think the 3dr looks better


----------

